# BCLS Program in Shifa



## doc.w3s (Jan 23, 2009)

hey 
Im a student of AMC and I am interested in doing the BCLS Program in Shifa Medical College,Islamabad. Anyone know the dates and how to register for it ?

THANKS


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

you can call this number and ask for Dr. Khurram

03445253656

he'll take care of registration, however I think it may be closed for now until next January/February


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

What's the BCLS Program in Shifa Medical?


----------



## nhat123 (Sep 9, 2011)

OK. Thankssssssssss


----------

